# Ruger 10/22 Advice



## Marauder06 (Jul 15, 2017)

The first gun I ever bought, from Jim's Pawn Shop just outside of Fort Bragg, was a Ruger 10/22.  I'm giving it to my daughter as a retirement gift.  Because it has a pistol grip and a folding stock, it's apparently an evil assault weapon where I live.  I'm going to re-blue the upper receiver and mount it on another stock.  Looking for stock suggestions.  Ambivalent about "sporting" or "tactical" look but I want it to look nice (since presumably she'll have it for a long time) and it' can't have a folding or telescoping stock.  Again, because that somehow takes it from "well, we don't like guns but we'll allow it" to "OMG!!! Ban all the things!!"  :-/:wall:

I'm leaning towards a wood stock like the one pictured but I know 10/22 is a popular platform and I thought others might have good ideas.

If anyone has stock suggestions I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Il Duce (Jul 15, 2017)

Your daughter is retiring?  That seems like an overly harsh indictment of your parenting skills.  'Dad, I feel like I've put in all the time the law requires on this daughter thing - I believe my benefits should be kicking in so I'm out!'


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 15, 2017)

Boyds Gunstocks - Custom Gunstocks | Custom Hardwood Gunstocks


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 15, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Boyds Gunstocks - Custom Gunstocks | Custom Hardwood Gunstocks


That's exactly what I was looking for, thank you.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 15, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> Your daughter is retiring?  That seems like an overly harsh indictment of your parenting skills.  'Dad, I feel like I've put in all the time the law requires on this daughter thing - I believe my benefits should be kicking in so I'm out!'



You only had to work for me as a lieutenant.  Imagine how hard it must be to live with me for 13+ years.  ;)


----------



## Gunz (Jul 15, 2017)

There's nothing wrong and everything right with the walnut stock that comes with the standard 10/22. I've rigged my 10/22s with all manner of aftermarket black polymer, folding stocks, 30-round mags, etc and I always come back to that classic wood Ruger stock...because it has such a good feel to it.

I also bought a custom walnut stock for my Rem 700 from Boyd's and I'll second the recommendation for that company.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 29, 2017)

Boyd's custom walnut stock.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2017)

Magpul makes a 10/22 stock IIRC.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 29, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Magpul makes a 10/22 stock IIRC.



Yes and it's really nice. About a buck 50.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone.  After reviewing the options and considering my daughter's preferences, I went with the "tacticool" option and got the Magpul X22 stock from Amazon.  Receiver, upper hand guard and sight are off of my old configuration, this only came with the lower stock.  Tested the fit last night and am very satisfied.  Going to take it apart and reblue, maybe tinker with the insides, probably replace the iron sights with something glowy and add a bipod and sling.

I still don't get how this stock makes my rifle the slightest bit less lethal or less scary than when it had a folding stock and pistol grip, but hey, great gun lawsNew York. :wall:


----------



## x SF med (Aug 3, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> ...but hey, great gun lawsNew York. :wall:



And.... one of the many reasons I left the place, 3 times...


----------



## Gunz (Aug 3, 2017)

Yay, @x SF med is back.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 3, 2017)

x SF med said:


> And.... one of the many reasons I left the place, 3 times...


Bro where the HELL have you been??? You know I can't function without your special brand of NCO mentorship.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 3, 2017)

Nice stock!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 4, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Bro where the HELL have you been??? You know I can't function without your special brand of NCO mentorship.



I've been lurking, not posting...  reading, collecting soft intel from all of the people on board here...  sneaky, sneaky...


----------



## Gunz (Aug 4, 2017)

x SF med said:


> I've been lurking, not posting...  reading, collecting soft intel from all of the people on board here...  sneaky, sneaky...



@Il Duce has a dead drop for your OSINT and chicken feed.


----------



## Loki (Aug 5, 2017)

Hilarious, everybody I know that has ever been stationed at Bragg, or passed through for training has bought a gun at "Jims". Without exception..


----------



## Gunz (Aug 5, 2017)

Yay, @pardus is back.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 5, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Yay, @pardus is back.



Good, he can meet at Ex's summer home so we can test fire this rifle.


----------

